# BMW Motorrad sets a new top score after ten months. 109,052 vehicles delivered



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Munich. Sales of BMW Motorrad are 7.4% ahead of the previous year after ten months. As of October, 109,052 motorcycles and Maxi-Scooters were delivered (previous year: 101,530 units). Sales in that month rose by 5.5% to a new record for October of 8,835 vehicles (previous year: 8,376 units).

Heiner Faust, Head of Sales and Marketing at BMW Motorrad: "We have increased our deliveries by 7.4% since the start of the year, reaching over 109,000 motorcycles and Maxi-Scooters. In October we achieved an increase of 5.5% with 8,835 units, also a new record. Demand for our motorcycles worldwide is developing very positively. This puts us on track for the fourth sales record in a row for the year 2014 as a whole."

A few weeks ago BMW Motorrad presented three highly innovative vehicles at the INTERMOT motorcycle show in Cologne with the R 1200 R, the R 1200 RS and the S 1000 RR. A few days ago, two more new products were the centre of attention at the EICMA in Milan: the new S 1000 XR and F 800 R.

With the S 1000 XR BMW Motorrad is expanding its product portfolio to include a genuine all-rounder in the Adventure Sport segment. The fourth member of the family of high-powered sporty BMW motorcycles with four-cylinder in-line engine unites dynamic touring qualities, sporting performance, great comfort and superior everyday performance.

The over 600,000 visitors to the show were equally interested in the new BMW F 800 R. The sporty roadster with liquid-cooled 2-cylinder engine offers improved all-round qualities and a new design.


----------

